# Honda Monkey!!!



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone remember these crazy popular bikes from the 1970s? Guess what, Honda is making these again starting in 2019! This would be great for running errands around town. Such fun bikes.

They will come with a modern 125cc fuel injected engine vs the 70cc carbed version of yesteryear. No carb to screw with!

I want one... heck I want two.

https://powersports.honda.com/2019/monkey.aspx

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I want one too. That would be a fun campground run around bike. My buddy had the Kawasaki KV 75 back in the day. That's what I learned on. Thanks for posting....


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

We sadly live in the world of the $70,000 trucks, $20,000+ UTVs and $10,000 hunting rifles. $4k for this isnt unreasonable actually.




-DallanC


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> We sadly live in the world of the $70,000 trucks, $20,000+ UTVs and $10,000 hunting rifles. $4k for this isnt unreasonable actually.
> 
> -DallanC


Sure. Make sure to post up pics when you buy your 2 ;-)


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Perfect for me and the wife.....
They were a whole lot cheaper in the 60's and 70's. 

I found a 75 Suzuki 250 year before last for 500 bucks. 
Is in great shape, even still has the turn signals. That is rare !!!!

I had a 400 in the same model the same year when I was in college. 
Was a great bike. 
It's fun to ride the old bikes again. :mrgreen:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

2full said:


> Perfect for me and the wife.....
> They were a whole lot cheaper in the 60's and 70's.


I looked into a restored one not long ago, they were running around $1800 for a 1970's model with a full engine rebuild and repaint / seat / brakes etc etc.

-DallanC


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

My dad bought one of those for us boys. I've never heard of a monkey so ours might not be the same thing. It looks the same but it seemed like ours was called a QA50. We road that thing into the ground.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll continue to ride my trusty Honda trail 110.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

There are lot of rumblings about this bike and the Supercub C125.


The Monkey is borrowing from the Grom which makes parts easier to come by and after market parts reach market sooner.


Its surprising to see such a low dollar bike getting FI which I think is pretty cool. I am just waiting to see what funny mods people do to these things. I really wonder if they will have a programmable ECU to fine tune it. I'm also wondering how many teeth the sprockets are going to have as that will be a quick mod that I can see a lot of people making to give it a bit more zip.


I doubt I will buy one, but it sure brings back fun memories.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Here's a 1969 restored that just got listed $2750:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-19...659639?hash=item33ee60e537:g:xHQAAOSwH~1ahb4O

I like the look of the Monkey way more than the Ruckus, and almost 3x the displacement. 3 or 4 of my neighbors have the Ruckus, buzz all around town / neighborhood.

-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

The Rukus looks like an oversized Tote Goat


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bax* said:


> The Rukus looks like an oversized Tote Goat


Hahah thats exactly why I hate them, and they are really over priced.

-DallanC


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

That's cool, thanks for posting Dallan. Growing up we had a Z50 and a CT70 in camp, learned from their all the way through my 20's onto the CRF450. I've got more hardware in my body than a Home Depot thanks to moto and I swore I would never let my kids get into it, an old Z50 might be an exception though ;-)


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Reminds me of a pregnant Honda Minitrail from the early 70s.


----------

